

The Misunderstood Face of Giftedness - molbioguy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/marianne-kuzujanakis/gifted-children_b_2948258.html

======
molbioguy
The definition of normal (at least for kids) is becoming dangerously narrow,
and we're at risk of correcting behaviors with medications that will do more
harm than good. In my view, we're sacrificing a measure of behavioral
diversity primarily to make classrooms run more smoothly. This article talks
about how gifted children have a particularly high risk factor for
misdiagnosis and unnecessary medication.

